# Maisey



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here's little Maisey everyone. The breeder just sent me a pic of her since I forgot to take any of her.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

OH my, that's the cutest liittle pup  Is she a poodle?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Goldendoodle. I've been telling everyone she's a labradoodle. I just know I'm hooked and so waiting for her to be old enough to come home with me. The woman that has the parents thinks she might have her mother's green eyes. That will be different.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

I couldn't wait to get my pup either. But she looks adorable-


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

July 8th. I have to put that here to remind me. I'm going to go mark my calendar and keep track there too. 

LSL, what kind of pup did you get. Any pics? How old?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh she’s a beautiful little thing! I hope she brings you all the love and joy you could want and then some. From the looks of her I think it’s a safe bet! 
My chocolate lab had green eyes. I’m such a sucker for green eyes, that’s why I wanted- ok was adamant about getting- a chocolate to begin with! You will love it too if that’s the case.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OM, I had no idea dogs could have green eyes. All I've ever seen are blue and the dark brown. 

I swore no more dogs. Too confining if I had to be away. Too painful when I lost them.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

robin416 said:


> what kind of pup did you get. Any pics? How old?


I got a shetland sheepdog


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL That pic! It looks like, "don't tell me no again!"

I've always loved those breeds but stayed away because of the herding thing. My Guineas wouldn't like being herded.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww they make wonderful pets also. We had them when I was growing up, one at a time but always a Shetland sheepdog. One was my best friend when we moved, for a while!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 that’s one cute puppy!! I didn’t know green eyes were a thing on dogs lol!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

LightSussexLady said:


> I got a shetland sheepdog
> 
> View attachment 41005


So cute!! I love puppies, but who doesn’t...right?!? Lol.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

They were definitely green!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh and my little buddy Pete has green eyes too! He’s a Boston Terrier.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Huh, I think of that as hazel eyes.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It looks more muddy green in pics, it’s always hard to catch, but it’s more green green in person- especially my Cisco’s, they almost looked yellow-green sometimes when the light was on them sort of like a cat. She was a good one though. In animals I’m not sure there is a hazel equivalent. Never thought about it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How did you go from a lab to a BT? That's quite a switch up in breeds. 

Do you have Pete now? And why is he prettier than other BTs? What's different about his looks? Does he have a slightly longer nose, is that what I'm seeing that I like?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Pete isn’t mine, just my bff’s that i dog sit, and lives around the corner from me. I’m like the auntie that gets to spoil all her kids.  honestly her own daughter thought I was actual family til just a few months ago lol! It’s like that- we all grew up together.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Cute little puppy I love Goldendoodles!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I don't think any of my dogs have green eyes.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Mine all have brown, .,,


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Pete isn’t mine, just my bff’s that i dog sit, and lives around the corner from me. I’m like the auntie that gets to spoil all her kids.  honestly her own daughter thought I was actual family til just a few months ago lol! It’s like that- we all grew up together.


She's not afraid he might suddenly end up living at your house? There is just something about him that is just so sweet. I'd like to meet him.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Cute little puppy I love Goldendoodles!


Thank you. Like I said, no more dogs. But I saw she was available and all that talk of no more flew right out the window.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Mine all have brown, .,,


I'm looking forward in seeing what happens. It will be strange for me since all of mine have been brown/black too.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> She's not afraid he might suddenly end up living at your house? There is just something about him that is just so sweet. I'd like to meet him.


He will love you at 100 miles an hour!  
He’s sweet- on his terms! Always entertaining though, of course. He is a little lover once he does wind down though, and their daughter carries his koala baby style all the time- also hilarious. 
Nah, they’re just as bad as me with their snakes and rats, a lizard, two dogs and two kids! He’s always looking for a new snake, and the high dollar ones mostly- at least my chickens are cheap, relatively speaking anyway! Lol it’s no surprise we lean on one another.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

My Ameraucana babies all hatched in their snake room actually!  We made double sure nobody could escape…. But it’s nice and warm and humid so really, it made a perfect spot for it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> My Ameraucana babies all hatched in their snake room actually!  We made double sure nobody could escape…. But it’s nice and warm and humid so really, it made a perfect spot for it.


That . . . Not sure there are any words for it. 

Goes to show that they've got a secure setup.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Yes. Yes they do. And they feed them well!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> He will love you at 100 miles an hour!
> He’s sweet- on his terms! Always entertaining though, of course. He is a little lover once he does wind down though, and their daughter carries his koala baby style all the time- also hilarious.
> Nah, they’re just as bad as me with their snakes and rats, a lizard, two dogs and two kids! He’s always looking for a new snake, and the high dollar ones mostly- at least my chickens are cheap, relatively speaking anyway! Lol it’s no surprise we lean on one another.


One word in his breed says it all, terrier.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Thank you. Like I said, no more dogs. But I saw she was available and all that talk of no more flew right out the window.


Haha! That is so funny!😄 Same with me..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm looking forward in seeing what happens. It will be strange for me since all of mine have been brown/black too.


Wow, please post updates whenever you can! I would love to see how the puppy grows! But if you can't I understand!😊


----------



## Kimmin328 (Jun 17, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Here's little Maisey everyone. The breeder just sent me a pic of her since I forgot to take any of her.
> View attachment 40997


So cute wait til u get those puppy kisses 💋. We have 19 pups right now oyyyy! But they are all so cute. So full of personality. Hate to part w some I tell u. But when they go to gr8 homes n send pics u feel so good. She looks almost old enough to bring home. Get the pee pee pads ready lol.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Kimmin328 said:


> So cute wait til u get those puppy kisses 💋. We have 19 pups right now oyyyy! But they are all so cute. So full of personality. Hate to part w some I tell u. But when they go to gr8 homes n send pics u feel so good. She looks almost old enough to bring home. Get the pee pee pads ready lol.


Haha! So cute! What breeds are they?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, please post updates whenever you can! I would love to see how the puppy grows! But if you can't I understand!😊


Get ready, kiddo. You'all are going to sick of the pics. I don't do pics, never think of them. It's only this new group we have here that has me even thinking about them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimmin328 said:


> So cute wait til u get those puppy kisses 💋. We have 19 pups right now oyyyy! But they are all so cute. So full of personality. Hate to part w some I tell u. But when they go to gr8 homes n send pics u feel so good. She looks almost old enough to bring home. Get the pee pee pads ready lol.


Truthfully, Kimmi, this is the only breed that could pull me back into having a dog in my life. 

Don't get me wrong, I miss the ones I lost to old age in the past year, year and half. I didn't even talk about it here because it hurt too much. It's the thing with being alone and the possibility of hospital stays that had me saying no more. And of course the heartbreak of loss. 

No pee pads. She and I will work together to do outside potties.

Yeah, 19 puppies truly scares the heck out of me. I don't know how you two do it. Especially with the health challenges. I've got my own heath issues and it's hard to take care of what I have now when things are cutting up. I can not imagine what it's like there.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Get ready, kiddo. You'all are going to sick of the pics. I don't do pics, never think of them. It's only this new group we have here that has me even thinking about them.


Haha! Ok.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Cant wait to see more pictures Robin! I’m sorry for your losses, truly. You know I’ve been through it recently too. 
I think ultimately the positives you’ll get will so far outweigh the negative you’ll wonder why you thought you could do without.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Cant wait to see more pictures Robin! I’m sorry for your losses, truly. You know I’ve been through it recently too.
> I think ultimately the positives you’ll get will so far outweigh the negative you’ll wonder why you thought you could do without.


Yep!😃


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Cant wait to see more pictures Robin! I’m sorry for your losses, truly. You know I’ve been through it recently too.
> I think ultimately the positives you’ll get will so far outweigh the negative you’ll wonder why you thought you could do without.


I had three boys when we moved here 8 years ago. Alf the alpha of the three suddenly stopped eating. Specialist vet found an enlarged spleen and a couple of other concerns. Did a biopsy, he had lymphoma. I brought him home a couple of days after surgery, he died the morning after he came home. I lost his smallest brother a month after my husband. The last brother was last year. 

I know in my heart one would be good for me and truthfully I've thought more than once about doing it again and always said no. Until now. 

I guess I need to know, how have you been able to resist?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh that’s a tough string of losses Robin. 
Really it’s because my house is too messy for a puppy and these chickens keep me busy enough- and they are affectionate enough for now. Not the same of course but I get to enjoy everyone else’s dogs too. It’ll be time when it is time again. I think hubby needs a bit more time still. She was the first animal he ever truly bonded with, and she was his girl- it hit us all hard, so someday! It’ll happen soonish.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh that’s a tough string of losses Robin. 
Really it’s because my house is too messy for a puppy and these chickens keep me busy enough- and they are affectionate enough for now. Not the same of course but I get to enjoy everyone else’s dogs too. It’ll be time when it is time again. I think hubby needs a bit more time still. She was the first animal he ever truly bonded with, and she was his girl- it hit us all hard, so someday! It’ll happen soonish.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I swear there is not a harder loss. Well, maybe a child but I was fortunate enough to never go through that. My Keepher at the time was very elderly, large dog, ten years old. I swore, no more after her. Then Bob and I were driving down a country road and out of a ditch appeared three black puppies. They were in rough shape so it was obvious they were dumped. Almost the same way I found Keepher and her four litter mates.

And I totally get his and her bond. That was Keepher and I. And the rest of the family also is experiencing the loss. It's hard, so very hard to lose them.

Maybe if I had another human in the house I would have resisted. We will never know because the only other person I wanted to share the house with is gone. You do have a house full of so much life, two legged and feathered and hermitty. And your hubs now has Chip. (Thinking of that pic of Chip on his shoulder.)


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I swear there is not a harder loss. Well, maybe a child but I was fortunate enough to never go through that. My Keepher at the time was very elderly, large dog, ten years old. I swore, no more after her. Then Bob and I were driving down a country road and out of a ditch appeared three black puppies. They were in rough shape so it was obvious they were dumped. Almost the same way I found Keepher and her four litter mates.
> 
> And I totally get his and her bond. That was Keepher and I. And the rest of the family also is experiencing the loss. It's hard, so very hard to lose them.
> 
> Maybe if I had another human in the house I would have resisted. We will never know because the only other person I wanted to share the house with is gone. You do have a house full of so much life, two legged and feathered and hermitty. And your hubs now has Chip. (Thinking of that pic of Chip on his shoulder.)


Yes, I feel like someone/thing is almost always needing some attention for something around here!  I wouldn’t have it any other way of course. 
While I do wish we had gotten more time to just do the husband and wife thing when we were first married, I also cannot regret that we had our kids before we would be older too. I am blessed. But I’m glad Tristan didn’t turn out to be the twin he almost could’ve been. Long story short it started that way but didn’t play out that way- and that’s ok! 
My mom has found several of our family dogs that way, usually in traffic. Crazy- but they often turn out to be some of the best ever too.
We have some ideas on what we want to look for next, and if there are some rescues to be adopted we will try that Avenue first, I think. The kids are old enough I don’t have to worry about faces being down low anymore, so rescues are more of an option now than even before. 
I’m excited for you.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Yes, I feel like someone/thing is almost always needing some attention for something around here!  I wouldn’t have it any other way of course.
> While I do wish we had gotten more time to just do the husband and wife thing when we were first married, I also cannot regret that we had our kids before we would be older too. I am blessed. But I’m glad Tristan didn’t turn out to be the twin he almost could’ve been. Long story short it started that way but didn’t play out that way- and that’s ok!
> My mom has found several of our family dogs that way, usually in traffic. Crazy- but they often turn out to be some of the best ever too.
> We have some ideas on what we want to look for next, and if there are some rescues to be adopted we will try that Avenue first, I think. The kids are old enough I don’t have to worry about faces being down low anymore, so rescues are more of an option now than even before.
> I’m excited for you.


Well, good grief, there's a lot there to need your attention. We won't mention the two young boys that as they get older the attention you give them is different from when they were little. 

Bob and I only ever had one dog we chose. Well, he chose. The rest were found like your Mom does. 

I've looked at rescues so many times and always worried that with my cats and an older unknown dog that could really disrupt the balance. It's going to get thrown out of whack anyway with Maisey but I know so much more about what her personality will be with the cats. Cats aren't going to like it much though. They're 12 and they're cats.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh boy- they’re in for it with a puppy around again.  aim sure they’ll teach her ‘her place’ fast enough!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The black boy, Jake, won't fuss too much about it. He was never particularly tight with the dogs but he was OK with them. His sister, Sissy, was a whole nother story. One of them growled at her once when they were getting up in age. She never forgave them. Would hiss and move off. She wasn't as social as she is now. 

So, yes, things will be tense. I have a couple of doc appointments that I'm concerned about. I'm going to talk to my vet about leaving her with them for a few hours while I'm gone. At least until she's a bit older.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Here's little Maisey everyone. The breeder just sent me a pic of her since I forgot to take any of her.
> View attachment 40997


She is adorable! Look at that pose! She would make a great dog model.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> She is adorable! Look at that pose! She would make a great dog model.


Thank you, Silkie Girl. I'm obsessing over her getting here. At the same time I'm obsessing over my cats and their response. 

Fun times are coming.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I would be, too! When are you getting her? I wish that my nerves could handle a puppy. I would really like one. I adopted a puppy a couple years ago but it didn't work out well.

Ooh! That will be fun! It was interesting to see the way my two cats at the time acted when I brought my puppy home. One was scared out of her wits! The other didn't really mind the puppy. 

Don't forget to scent introduce them. It really helps. I'm not a fan of him but Jackson Galaxy has some videos about that. Hope it all goes well!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

July 8th. Normally that would be such a short time. LOL

I already know what my two will do. They're 12. Brother and sister. Jake is "who cares?" Sissy is don't even look at me. It's going to be fun times.

I just finished installing a second gate in the house. One will keep the pup out of the cat food and litter the other will let the cats come and go to their breezeway hangout.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

You got that right!

Yeah, I remember. They may find Maisey and her playfulness annoying. My two cats find my kitten very, very annoying. Sissy sounds sassy! Good times indeed. Good luck!

That sounds good. I have found that most dogs love cat food...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't forget the litter treat. I had a piece of fencing around the litter pan with my other dogs but they were too lazy to move it. It wouldn't stop a puppy.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, no. Can't forget the litter. _shudders_ Nothing can stop a puppy. Nothing.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Someone is getting sick and tired of being a mom! TEETH HURT!!

A week after this picture was taken we put the pups in a weaning pen.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I imagine after a while being pregnant and then having to feed young does get old.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I had three boys when we moved here 8 years ago. Alf the alpha of the three suddenly stopped eating. Specialist vet found an enlarged spleen and a couple of other concerns. Did a biopsy, he had lymphoma. I brought him home a couple of days after surgery, he died the morning after he came home. I lost his smallest brother a month after my husband. The last brother was last year.
> 
> I know in my heart one would be good for me and truthfully I've thought more than once about doing it again and always said no. Until now.
> 
> I guess I need to know, how have you been able to resist?


I'm so sorry! 😢 🥺


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> View attachment 41046
> 
> *Someone is getting sick and tired of being a mom! TEETH HURT!!
> 
> A week after this picture was taken we put the pups in a weaning pen.*


Wow, Do you breed?! Cute puppies!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> I'm so sorry! 😢 🥺


Thank you. It was hard to lose them all. It's also one of the reasons I didn't want to get another. It hurt so much to lose them.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Gosh, @robin416. I am so sorry. (I haven't read all of the replies.) It is so hard to lose a pet. There's just an amazing connection between man and beast. I have lost many pets over the years. It's so tough every single time.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Thank you. It was hard to lose them all. It's also one of the reasons I didn't want to get another. It hurt so much to lose them.


I know how it feels when you lose a animal.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I've got 13 puppies right now.. Phew, they are definitely a lot of work but it's nice. My favorite one of the litter would have to be this little guy as I call the runt since he's very small, Also it says runts are born first and he was soo.. Here are some pictures of him.. I hate to sell him since he's so adorable!! He's a Golden Retriever. These pics were taken a few minutes ago.
I'm just praying this little guy get's a good and loving home!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh boy, so tempting. The pics are wonderful and show so much of that baby's personality.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Oh boy, so tempting. The pics are wonderful and show so much of that baby's personality.


Thank you! I couldn't keep him still for the picture he kept running around biting me..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Puppies do a lot of biting. It's aggravating, painful but normal. They learn from us what is appropriate behavior.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I've got 13 puppies right now.. Phew, they are definitely a lot of work but it's nice. My favorite one of the litter would have to be this little guy as I call the runt since he's very small, Also it says runts are born first and he was soo.. Here are some pictures of him.. I hate to sell him since he's so adorable!! He's a Golden Retriever. These pics were taken a few minutes ago.
> I'm just praying this little guy get's a good and loving home!
> View attachment 41082
> 
> ...


Question, are Golden Retrievers always that dark or...?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I've got 13 puppies right now.. Phew, they are definitely a lot of work but it's nice. My favorite one of the litter would have to be this little guy as I call the runt since he's very small, Also it says runts are born first and he was soo.. Here are some pictures of him.. I hate to sell him since he's so adorable!! He's a Golden Retriever. These pics were taken a few minutes ago.
> I'm just praying this little guy get's a good and loving home!
> View attachment 41082
> 
> ...


He is so adorable! I love that color. What's his name? Runts are the best! My cat, Rocky is the runt of the litter; he weighs 6 pounds, which is pretty small for a male.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> He is so adorable! I love that color. What's his name? Runts are the best! My cat, Rocky is the runt of the litter; he weighs 6 pounds, which is pretty small for a male.


Wow! That is small!!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> He is so adorable! I love that color. What's his name? Runts are the best! My cat, Rocky is the runt of the litter; he weighs 6 pounds, which is pretty small for a male.


It is small for a male. Bet he's great to have around if he's anything like my really small female. She was the sweetest thing.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Wow! That is small!!!!


It really is, but he's healthy. 


robin416 said:


> It is small for a male. Bet he's great to have around if he's anything like my really small female. She was the sweetest thing.


He really is. He's been missing for a while, but I'm not giving up on him. It's lonely without him. He's so special. He's my little lapcat. When he was a kitten, he'd sit on my shoulder like a parrot. I bet she was! She was loved.

Here's a picture of him:


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sure hope he shows up soon. My little girl disappeared overnight once. She was out exploring the woods. Something might have treed her and she just stayed up there for the night. I was so relieved when she showed back up.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> It really is, but he's healthy.
> 
> He really is. He's been missing for a while, but I'm not giving up on him. It's lonely without him. He's so special. He's my little lapcat. When he was a kitten, he'd sit on my shoulder like a parrot. I bet she was! She was loved.
> 
> ...


Awe!!! I’m sorry he’s missing!!! Hope you find him soon!!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I sure hope he shows up soon. My little girl disappeared overnight once. She was out exploring the woods. Something might have treed her and she just stayed up there for the night. I was so relieved when she showed back up.


Thank you. I do, too. That's awesome that she was okay! One of my cats climbed up a tree and stayed there for 24 hours. We tried to get her down but the latter wouldn't reach because she was like 30 feet in the air. 


CaliFarmsAR said:


> Awe!!! I’m sorry he’s missing!!! Hope you find him soon!!


Thank you!!!! I do, too!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Puppies do a lot of biting. It's aggravating, painful but normal. They learn from us what is appropriate behavior.


Yep! Ahh..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Question, are Golden Retrievers always that dark or...?


Well.... Usually when I buy Golden Retrievers all I see are Light Cream goldens.. But sometimes I get lucky and find some dark ones.. I did not buy this puppy btw one of my golden retrievers had a litter. The super dark goldens are really hard to find I feel..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> He is so adorable! I love that color. What's his name? Runts are the best! My cat, Rocky is the runt of the litter; he weighs 6 pounds, which is pretty small for a male.


Wow, Thank you! I didn't name him since he is being sold soon, I know they are! I'm not sure how much he weighs but I will weigh him right now, hold up a second..


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well.... Usually when I buy Golden Retrievers all I see are Light Cream goldens.. But sometimes I get lucky and find some dark ones.. I did not buy this puppy btw one of my golden retrievers had a litter. The super dark goldens are really hard to find I feel..


Wow!!! He’s beautiful!! I wish we didn’t have so many dogs lol!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> Wow!!! He’s beautiful!! I wish we didn’t have so many dogs lol!


Thank you! How many dogs? Also I weighed the pup and he weighs 3.5. Yikes he so tiny.. He's only 5 or 6 weeks though. I try and feed him as much as I can but it's just one of those puppies. At least I know he's definitely healthy and playing.. He's such a active pup for his age..


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Thank you! How many dogs? Also I weighed the pup and he weighs 3.5. Yikes he so tiny.. He's only 5 or 6 weeks though. I try and feed him as much as I can but it's just one of those puppies. At least I know he's definitely healthy and playing.. He's such a active pup for his age..


We have around 9 dogs, plus ton upon tons of animals lol!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nine! I thought it was rough when I had four at one time.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

CaliFarmsAR said:


> We have around 9 dogs, plus ton upon tons of animals lol!!


Haha! Wow, lol!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Nine! I thought it was rough when I had four at one time.


lol! I love them all though!!!


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Haha! Wow, lol!


Lol!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, Thank you! I didn't name him since he is being sold soon, I know they are! I'm not sure how much he weighs but I will weigh him right now, hold up a second..


You're welcome! Aw, I bet you'll miss him!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> You're welcome! Aw, I bet you'll miss him!


Oh, yes of course I'll miss him, he's my favorite one in the litter!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Too bad you couldn't keep him. He'll be loved, though.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Yep! Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maisey is coming home tomorrow. I'm not ready and am freaking out. One of the gates hasn't arrived yet so I'm going to have to do something that I'll probably hurt myself on. 

I don't have her food yet so I guess she gets to the store with me. Poor thing is going to be overwhelmed.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

It’s going to be so so good! I am really happy for you!!! Don’t worry, once she’s there it’ll be just fine. 

My neph-pup is going with them next week out of town, so I won’t get to see him.. boo! But I get to snake-sit and feed the rats.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They won't let you sit for the neph-pup too? 

I need to to introduce her to my vet's office. Since I'm getting her early she needs to be registered so I can drop her off for my doc appt next week.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> They won't let you sit for the neph-pup too?
> 
> I need to to introduce her to my vet's office. Since I'm getting her early she needs to be registered so I can drop her off for my doc appt next week.


Good luck with everything tomorrow!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Maisey is coming home tomorrow. I'm not ready and am freaking out. One of the gates hasn't arrived yet so I'm going to have to do something that I'll probably hurt myself on.
> 
> I don't have her food yet so I guess she gets to the store with me. Poor thing is going to be overwhelmed.


Yay! I'm so excited for you! I hope all goes well. I trust that we'll get to see new pictures of her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You will. You just might get sick of seeing them. 

Although as the others here will tell you, I forget to take pics all of the time.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Congratulations, Haha!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Nah, the neph-pup is INSANE is more like! Lol I’m grateful- he’s at a rough stage/age- enough to start doing serious damage to stuff but doesn’t know his own strength, yet stubborn as a mule! So more power to them, I wish them well on the trip with both kids and both dogs! Hahaha


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do I hear you giggling as you typed that? Sure sounds like it from over here.

We're home. Maisey is laying next to me on the couch sound asleep. I'll try to get some decent pics a little later. 

Oh, my cats hate her. The Guineas screamed at her. This could be interesting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Here. She's zonked out totally. Didn't move when I got up.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Holy moly she is a cutie! Can’t wait to see more! Yaaay!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And soft! Dang, she's soft. 

The cats are just not liking this at all. I got Jake to get on the couch with us but his eyes were huge the entire time. Sissy? She's going to be a problem. Not sure what this is. I sure hope she's not up all night.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You will. You just might get sick of seeing them.
> 
> Although as the others here will tell you, I forget to take pics all of the time.


I highly doubt that!

I'm the same way. 


robin416 said:


> Oh, my cats hate her. The Guineas screamed at her. This could be interesting.


Oh, no! Hopefully, they'll get used to her.


robin416 said:


> Here. She's zonked out totally. Didn't move when I got up.
> View attachment 41172


Aww! So cute!


robin416 said:


> And soft! Dang, she's soft.
> 
> The cats are just not liking this at all. I got Jake to get on the couch with us but his eyes were huge the entire time. Sissy? She's going to be a problem. Not sure what this is. I sure hope she's not up all night.
> 
> View attachment 41174


She does look soft! 

Uh-oh.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What a cutie!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, super cute! Looks albino. SO fluffy!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's actually the color of a golden retriever.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awwww I love how babies can just flop down and be comfortable any way they land!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

More pics!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

More pics of her crashed out? I'll grab my phone the next time she comes out of her coma.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course I didn't take my phone out with the Guineas going all scaredy cat. But I wanted her out before the storms get here. I think we just missed the storm. Thunder is a whole lot closer now. And it's awful out there heat/humidity wise.

She has a favorite toy. It's name is Bear because it is a bear. Bear belonged to my heart from almost 20 years ago. I kept it after I lost her, wouldn't let any of the other dogs have it. Maisey took to this thing like it was always hers and ignores the other toys.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Aww! That's so sweet. Maisey is a special puppy!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So Maisey is coming along in the integration into the family. Jake tolerates her, Sissy still hates her. I have my Rug Doctor and Hoover hard floor cleaner strategically staged. And have used them several times.

Didn't know this. 8 week old puppies can't be potty trained, you can only prevent accidents. 

And I'm not as sleep deprived. Surprisingly she is sleeping longer each night. And since she's in my bed she gets me up to go pee.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That's great that Jake's getting better with Maisey. Siissy will come around. She reminds me of my old kitty.

What? I did not know that. All my puppies were outdoors. Don't think my nerves could have tolerated a puppy in the house.

That's progress!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sissy will never come around. It's who she is. Maisey laid down in the breezeway watching her hoping she could get Sissy to come around. That ain't happening. 

Most of mine have been indoors but there was a timing thing involved. I found some that were not even weaned once. They came in the house to be raised and as they got older they went onto an outside enclosed porch. The one I kept was pretty much housebroken by that time. The next group of puppies we found were older and kept in the laundry room during the night. No house training to do with them at all.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She's actually the color of a golden retriever.


Yeah, she looks like the color of one, Sorry, I didn't mean she was white, I just meant her eyes and nose were pink!🥰


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, Maisey does have green eyes. Not quite the green I expected and can see how the photos OM posted are probably green eyed beasts. 

But that's not why I'm posting. I'm posting about Maisey's first encounter with a mud hole. Yeah, that's right a mud hole. And she loved it. I guess the wading pool will be happening sooner than I thought it would. That's if I don't want to be dealing with mud.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, Maisey does have green eyes. Not quite the green I expected and can see how the photos OM posted are probably green eyed beasts.
> 
> But that's not why I'm posting. I'm posting about Maisey's first encounter with a mud hole. Yeah, that's right a mud hole. And she loved it. I guess the wading pool will be happening sooner than I thought it would. That's if I don't want to be dealing with mud.


Well she sure made her request known!  I bet that was a blast to clean her up…


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It was even more fun catching her. She'd run into the mud hole and then run off again.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I bet Bigfoot had a good laugh at your expense!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, that's what I heard. Could have lended a hand. You know?

By the time I caught her she needed hosing off and I needed to change clothes. 

But this morning was great. She woke me up by walking on my chest. Then laid down and we spent ten minutes just being comfortable and content.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

One of my kitchen rugs is now in the living room.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just a bit of redecorating.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know how we all make plans? Well, mine was to go out and mow. Not anymore. 

Maisey and I were out front. She was way out front and I was checking on her pool. She comes rocketing up to me. Normal. Then she rocketed off again but what happened next wasn't normal. She jumped into the Mondo grass and started sliding through it. 

My poor girl evidently laid down on an ant nest. I got the rest off her and brought her in. She rocketed from spot to spot crying and rolling around. Would let me hold her for a few moments and then be off again. 

When I saw her little tummy it was OK, time to call the vet. Half an adult Benadryl later I realize her eyes are swelling and getting red. Called the vet back. Said she probably needs steroids. Head for the emergency vet. Luckily I had prednisone here and she told how much to dose her with.

My poor little girl is sleeping now.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, no. Bless her heart. Please, keep us updated. I hope and pray she'll be okay.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poor puppy. To hurt her so much the ant hill was likely fire ants.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's awake now. The redness has left her eyes, there's still some slight swelling. Most of the red spots on her tummy have vanished. 

She wanted in our room, then in our bed. Her safe place. She slept there for a bit. 

Now I need to figure out how to treat the ant hills and keep her away from them.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That's progress.

You can either just flood them or sprinkle DE. That seems to work well.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I'd get some granule fire ant killer, dump it over the hill, and wet it down. The granules don't kill ants until they are moistened.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can tell you one thing, I wish I recovered this quickly after inadvertently getting into an ant mound. More than once I was standing on one and didn't realize it until they started to bite the snot out of me. Days of suffering later. Blisters, the whole nine yards.

Her little tummy was covered in bites. Now I don't see any red spots.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Lucky her!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, I'm not sure I understand this. With such a big reaction with the eye swelling the last thing I'd expect is to not see any evidence of them now.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

How is she now?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She seems completely normal. I can't see the bites but I can feel the welts under her skin. She'll get another half of benadryl when we go to bed tonight. 

And I couldn't find the ant mound she was laying on. I went back and forth where I had seen her laying and nothing.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That's good!

Hmm. Strange.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think it was fire ants. I got bit by one. There's no blister so I think she got into whatever the other kind of ants are. With it being dry there may not even by an obvious mound out there right now. Once it rains I'll have to go over the front yard carefully and try to knock out anything left out there.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As you can see she's growing. I'm still her favorite chew toy and have the scabs and bandaids to show for it. She's done extremely well with potty training. And she knows what NO means. Sometimes she gets pigheaded and ignores me, she's gets a bop on the butt when she does.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

She definitely is growing!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Still can't jump up on things though. Will jump off the couch now. Hasn't tried jumping off my bed yet, it sits a bit high. 

She's going to have to figure that out pretty soon because she's getting heavy. Lifting her into my truck is going to be a challenge.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> View attachment 41680
> 
> 
> As you can see she's growing. I'm still her favorite chew toy and have the scabs and bandaids to show for it. She's done extremely well with potty training. And she knows what NO means. Sometimes she gets pigheaded and ignores me, she's gets a bop on the butt when she does.


Cute dog u seem like an animal lover


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

lovely_chooks said:


> Cute dog u seem like an animal lover


Isn't that why we're all here? Our love of animals?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> View attachment 41680
> 
> 
> As you can see she's growing. I'm still her favorite chew toy and have the scabs and bandaids to show for it. She's done extremely well with potty training. And she knows what NO means. Sometimes she gets pigheaded and ignores me, she's gets a bop on the butt when she does.


She. Is. Adorable! 

Has she brought you the pick you up you had hoped for overall? She seems like a loving girl.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Isn't that why we're all here? Our love of animals?


Oh yes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> She. Is. Adorable!
> 
> Has she brought you the pick you up you had hoped for overall? She seems like a loving girl.


Yes, she has. There are daily laughs. And quiet time in the morning when we first wake up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, my little 4 legged companion has been a Tasmanian Devil this afternoon. Forget trying to use the computer, she's up here trying to bite the crap out of at 90 mph.

Just a little bit ago she was adamant she was going to take out her cloth floppy squeak toys. Fred's upper rain bans are here so, nope, not happening. But she's all pigheaded insisting that she's taking them out. I won only because I'm bigger than she is but she didn't give up easily.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> View attachment 41680
> 
> 
> As you can see she's growing. I'm still her favorite chew toy and have the scabs and bandaids to show for it. She's done extremely well with potty training. And she knows what NO means. Sometimes she gets pigheaded and ignores me, she's gets a bop on the butt when she does.


That girl got big, wooh.. I'm actually in shock. Take a look at that first picture you posted on your first post then take at look at this one. 🤯 She's too cute to even be alive! So pretty and looks just like a stuffed animal puppy! Your lucky to own such a good girl!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You should see her now. She suddenly can't get through the cat doors in the pet gates. She's reaching more stuff I don't want her to reach when she stands up on things.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You should see her now. She suddenly can't get through the cat doors in the pet gates. She's reaching more stuff I don't want her to reach when she stands up on things.


Wow, how big should she get? Haha, I hate when that happens and they can get to all the stuff you don't want them gettin' to.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's supposed to be as big as a Standard Poodle. I've been told Standard Poodles are really tall. All I've ever seen in real life are the mini me's.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She's supposed to be as big as a Standard Poodle. I've been told Standard Poodles are really tall. All I've ever seen in real life are the mini me's.


Oh yes, standard poodles are very tall, can't wait to watch her grow each day! Please if you can always post updates of her we would love to see how she grows each day!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have had a few dogs in my day. Can't say any of them were dumb or stupid. I'm here to tell you this 3 1/2 month old puppy puts them all to shame. Even my beloved Keepher and she was no slouch.

This morning I let her out with her squeak toy. When I do that I don't latch the door so she can body slam it open. She had only been out there a couple of minutes when she comes storming back in the house without her squeak toy and sits in front of me and stares. Took me a moment but realized she wanted me outside to throw her toy for her.

She also likes wet and mud. There's a towel in my bathroom that I use to clean her up with. She will slam her way through the door and head straight for my bathroom so we can wrestle over the towel while I clean her up.

I think I might be in trouble.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And she knows the difference between my work at home jeans and my go to town jeans. She goes nuts when I put my going to town jeans on. I have to put her on my bed so I can get dressed.

And once I'm ready to go, instead of going to chase the Guineas she runs to the truck.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And she knows the difference between my work at home jeans and my go to town jeans. She goes nuts when I put my going to town jeans on. I have to put her on my bed so I can get dressed.
> 
> And once I'm ready to go, instead of going to chase the Guineas she runs to the truck.


That's gotta be one smart dog, wooh. Golden Retrievers aren't the smartest..


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

My sister and I once gave my mother a standard poodle. Love the standards as they want to do things with their humans and don't get all yappy. You made a good choice.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Had I known I might not have put the deposit down on her. She's going to be high maintenance and there will be the whole thing of trying to stay ahead of her. 

HC, she's 2/3 poodle so you know where the intelligence comes from. 

Animals, she wicked smart. I dread what I'm going to be facing when she's all grown up.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

What's the other 1/3d? High maintenance??? Do you mean the grooming?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hencackle said:


> What's the other 1/3d? High maintenance??? Do you mean the grooming?


LOL She's that for sure. The other third is Golden Retriever. She's more than likely going to have wavy or curly hair that will need to be groomed regularly after she loses her puppy coat. 

I'm trying to type and she jumped up here with her pony wanting my attention. I'm going to have to move from the couch to the chair if I want to get anything done.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

That's a good combo. I like golden retrievers better than labradors, but that's a personal preference. I liked the golden that used to visit and grab my smaller garden tools. He was trying to get me to play with him. He was a good dog.

She will mellow in time.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Do any of you think this kind of looks a bit like Maisey? I know Maisey's nose is pinkish but this one I though looked a tad bit like her. Here is a picture! What do ya'll think?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll see if I can get brat girl to be still enough to get a good face shot. Other than coat color they are very different. As you pointed out the nose is a different color. Her eyes are a different color and her snout is longer and narrower.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Do any of you think this kind of looks a bit like Maisey? I know Maisey's nose is pinkish but this one I though looked a tad bit like her. Here is a picture! What do ya'll think?
> 
> View attachment 42102


Is that your dog or did you pull it from the internet?


robin416 said:


> Animals, she wicked smart. I dread what I'm going to be facing when she's all grown up.


Robin, if you train her right, her intelligence will be an advantage. If you can get passed the puppy stage, you won't regret it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> Is that your dog or did you pull it from the internet?
> 
> Robin, if you train her right, her intelligence will be an advantage. If you can get passed the puppy stage, you won't regret it.


I know. At least with me no longer working there is the time. Our communication has to get better. The sit and stare only goes so far for telling me what she wants. 

She's also got this thing where she gets so wound up it's hard to get her under control. And it's not me doing it, it's all her.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

You'll find a better way to communicate with her in good time. The older she gets, the better she can understand. You just need to find what works for her. 

Ouch. Not fun. Puppies are like that. She'll definitely grow out of that. They always have that thing that calms them down some. Sometimes timeout helps.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I figured we would. She's a lot further along than any others I've ever had. 

No, it's not. She's drawn blood way too many times with her puppy teeth and it's not really from biting but just being so wound up that she catches me.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Gosh, Robin. She is something else. Why do think she bites? To get your attention? Cause she's stressed? Bless your heart. Puppies are crazy stressful.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m sure she will get there- and you will too. 
Sounds like she definitely has a wild streak; she will just have to learn it’s not ok too be a butt about it, and how to contain herself. It’s a process and it’ll happen. She’s still super young so you’re right, she’s doing well already, just has more work to be done. Can’t wait to see those pics she holds still for….


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SG, she's not doing it intentionally for the most part. Most of the time she's going for my long shirt sleeves but misses. Other times she is just so wound up that getting her under control means there is inadvertent contact with thin skin and very very sharp puppy teeth.

OM, she is settling some. It's kind of size thing. She's settling but she's also quite a bit bigger. Wasn't she like 5 pound when I got her? Now she's 20. So even if she's slowed there's more power there. 

Still looking for that pic opportunity.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> SG, she's not doing it intentionally for the most part. Most of the time she's going for my long shirt sleeves but misses. Other times she is just so wound up that getting her under control means there is inadvertent contact with thin skin and very very sharp puppy teeth.


Oh, okay. Ouch! I 'magine that hurts like the Dickens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> Oh, okay. Ouch! I 'magine that hurts like the Dickens.


For a moment. It's all the bandaids I'm going through to keep blood off stuff.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

That's disgusting. The blood is worse than the pain.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't have an issue with blood so it's not a big deal to me. From my work in the past I've seen my fair share of blood whether human or animal.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yeah, I don't get nauseas at the sight of blood. It's just that you (in general) bleed and bleed and bleed. Now I get nauseas at the sight of intestines, guts, organs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sputum bothers me and I was in respiratory therapy. None of the rest of it gets to me too much. Expect maybe eyes.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Is that your dog or did you pull it from the internet?
> 
> Robin, if you train her right, her intelligence will be an advantage. If you can get passed the puppy stage, you won't regret it.


Oh my, sorry I didn't mention it.. No, I got saw it on google and thought it look like Robins dog.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, that's okay. Yeah, it does look like Maisey.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Oh, that's okay. Yeah, it does look like Maisey.


Yes, looks just like her!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

What happened did someone’s dog bite them??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have I told y'all that Maisey knows the difference between my home clothes and my street clothes. She doesn't even need to see me change clothes. Then she goes bonsai knowing we're going to do something special. 










Her legs are a lot longer than this pic shows.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Have I told y'all that Maisey knows the difference between my home clothes and my street clothes. She doesn't even need to see me change clothes. Then she goes bonsai knowing we're going to do something special.
> 
> View attachment 42641
> 
> ...


Wow she got so big and beautiful! In love with her color, she is a true sweetheart even though I've never met her!
I think I remember you telling me something like that, that is really smart!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Have I told y'all that Maisey knows the difference between my home clothes and my street clothes. She doesn't even need to see me change clothes. Then she goes bonsai knowing we're going to do something special.
> 
> View attachment 42641
> 
> ...


That's special! She's a smart dog. How old is she now?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She’s beautiful Robin! I’m so glad you took the plunge and got her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

SilkieGirl said:


> That's special! She's a smart dog. How old is she now?


Four and half months. And still a lunatic.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> She’s beautiful Robin! I’m so glad you took the plunge and got her.


It was the right move. I did wonder about my sanity but she still makes me laugh. I didn't laugh enough the past five years.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Four and half months. And still a lunatic.


Wow, time flies. Uh-oh. She'll get better.


robin416 said:


> It was the right move. I did wonder about my sanity but she still makes me laugh. I didn't laugh enough the past five years.


See, you're looking at the bright side! Maybe I need a dog... Laughter is the best medicine.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's very, very, very pigheaded though. That's going to be something that's going to take work. She decides to be a certain way and there's no way to convince her otherwise. Not even a swat on the butt. That goes beyond being a puppy. 

I did read somewhere to expect that. But I had hopes of her being just so willing to listen. HA!!!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Dang, she is one stubborn dog. Bless your heart. I do not envy you. No kidding, most puppies aren't that bad.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She will get there. She has the right kind of human to make sure she does. Too many would give up too soon, but I know she will get there eventually.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She isn't going anywhere. She's brought too many positives into my life.

If it keeps up I'll have to take her to classes.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> most puppies aren't that bad.


Ok, I will admit puppies are BAD. I actually breed Golden Retrievers and I would say out of this whole time of breeding I've had around 25 to 30 litters before and they will bite you hard and chew everything up. Be to rough with them and they will growl and bite you, but they do get friendly has they get older. Golden Retrievers are very friendly and just want attention but the puppies really don't care that much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And having multiples makes it easier with puppies. They have each other to tear into and play with.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She isn't going anywhere. She's brought too many positives into my life.
> 
> If it keeps up I'll have to take her to classes.


That's good.

Gosh, I hope she gets better soon.


Animals45 said:


> Ok, I will admit puppies are BAD. I actually breed Golden Retrievers and I would say out of this whole time of breeding I've had around 25 to 30 litters before and they will bite you hard and chew everything up. Be to rough with them and they will growl and bite you, but they do get friendly has they get older. Golden Retrievers are very friendly and just want attention but the puppies really don't care that much.


That's a lot. How many per dog usually? I, emotionally and mentally could not do that. 


robin416 said:


> And having multiples makes it easier with puppies. They have each other to tear into and play with.


The more, the merrier.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> That's good.
> 
> Gosh, I hope she gets better soon.
> 
> ...


Depends on the litter some have 13 on 1 litter and some have 8 depends.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I see. How litters do you get each dog have?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I see. How litters do you get each dog have?
> [/QUOTE
> Wait, sorry I don't get it. Do you mean how many litters does 1 dog have?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wait, sorry I don't get it. Do you mean how many litters does 1 dog have?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Yes. How many litters do you allow one individual female dog to have?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Yes. How many litters do you allow one individual female dog to have?


Well none of my Golden retrievers are old yet so they can still have a lot of litters ahead of them, most of my females haven't gone into heat yet. When the time comes I will stop breeding them when they are too old.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

They should stop having puppies at about 5-6 years. A minimum of 2 litters per year is good.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> They should stop having puppies at about 5-6 years. A minimum of 2 litters per year is good.


Yep mine usually have 2 litters a year sometimes 1. And none of my dogs are 5-6 yrs yet, my oldest dog is probably 3 or 4 and he's a male.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Oh, okay. That's good. How many dogs do you have?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Oh, okay. That's good. How many dogs do you have?


Umm, technically I lost track.. I think maybe around 12.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Maisey then. 









Maisey now.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

She got SO big, is that even possible?!😮
She is so beautiful ❤! 
Sad to see how fast they grow, it's amazing!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And she's not done. This is her at 5 1/2 months.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Maisey then.
> View attachment 43075
> 
> 
> ...


That is an innocent face.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> That is an innocent face.


awwww yes it is


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Maisey then.
> View attachment 43075
> 
> 
> ...


Aww! Look at that smile! She looks so happy. She's really growing.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> That is an innocent face.


LOL You should have to live with her. That was her plotting something face.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've had quite a time of it with her ears. She had ear mites at three months old that set her up for a fungal infection. She was just declared cleared of the fungal infection two weeks ago but the vet is still paying close attention to her ears.

Luckily she loves the vet clinic so she's beyond happy to go there several times a week.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> And she's not done. This is her at 5 1/2 months.


 really? Wow, she is going to get big. She must be a standard, correct?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yeah, her parents were standards. Now I'm beginning to get a little concerned about just how big she is going to get. She's a happy girl.

When she's scared or gets an owie, she runs to our bed or hits the couch and lands on me. It wasn't that bad until she got this big.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

She should probably get really large if she's a standard. Did you get to see pictures of her parents?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, I didn't. I know dad was the standard poodle. Mom was the goldendoodle. 

I've never seen a standard poodle so I'm likely in for a surprise at how big she gets.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No, I didn't. I know dad was the standard poodle. Mom was the goldendoodle.
> 
> I've never seen a standard poodle so I'm likely in for a surprise at how big she gets.


Oh wow, Can't wait to see how big she'll grow!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll try to get her in the same position six months from now on the couch. That should be a good comparison.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> We've had quite a time of it with her ears. She had ear mites at three months old that set her up for a fungal infection. She was just declared cleared of the fungal infection two weeks ago but the vet is still paying close attention to her ears.
> 
> Luckily she loves the vet clinic so she's beyond happy to go there several times a week.


Oh, my. That's great that they're gone! Ear mites are a hassle. Not cool.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'll try to get her in the same position six months from now on the couch. That should be a good comparison.


Great, thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, anyway I was getting ready to tell you what she's doing now when she came blasting into the house into my lap. Yes, that's Maisey. 

I was watching her doing huge full circles around the front yard with one of her floppy toys in her mouth. She was full out getting it. I have little hope that little burst made her tired. Nope, she's irritating one of the cats now.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So, anyway I was getting ready to tell you what she's doing now when she came blasting into the house into my lap. Yes, that's Maisey.
> 
> I was watching her doing huge full circles around the front yard with one of her floppy toys in her mouth. She was full out getting it. I have little hope that little burst made her tired. Nope, she's irritating one of the cats now.


Haha! She sounds like a burst of energy!🤪


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was told it was time for some updated pics. Here are a couple. 

















The first one is of her just before her first big girl haircut. Obviously the second is after. 

I wasn't thrilled with after but she's grown out a bit and now looks like a chenille bedspread. Feels like one too.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Aww! She's really growing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

What a sweet looking dog! Thanks for the update!
Oh my, you have grass?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Grass? Little tufts here and there but mostly weeds.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Grass? Little tufts here and there but mostly weeds.


But it is green! I forgot what green looks like living up in the frozen tundra, mislabeled Minnesota. 😆


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

We've got some green grass down here in Georgia.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You all can keep the cold North. I grew up in MI. No way would I return to those Winters.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You all can keep the cold North. I grew up in MI. No way would I return to those Winters.


You are very lucky this year. This is one of the worst ones I remember. Every time I think the below zero stuff is done, we get another batch. It won’t end.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

We've had a couple of nights in the low 20's. That's cold for down here. Remember, it will be hot and steamy down here in a few months.


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

I can't wait. I think the lowest it got here was 21 F.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> I can't wait. I think the lowest it got here was 21 F.


I was excited that it got UP to 21F today!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ouch, ouch, ouch. Is this where I tell you it's 48 at 5:30 in the morning?


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Uh-oh. It's 55 here at 9:20.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Ouch, ouch, ouch. Is this where I tell you it's 48 at 5:30 in the morning?


Nope. 😑. It is not where you tell me such things!









🤣


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Dang, that's cold.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Dang, that's cold.


Warmer than it has been, though. It needs to end! I just wanna snuggle with Robin’s dog now. Lol


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Warmer?! Good Lord. I know it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, why do you live in Minnesota? 

It takes a tough human being to live in those temps.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

robin416 said:


> So, why do you live in Minnesota?
> 
> It takes a tough human being to live in those temps.


Well, the brutal cold is a great people filter…lol. The population can only grow so much, right? 


This is home, and I do love the change of seasons and the pretty snow. In my opinion, this is one of the most beautiful places to be most of the time. I clean at a resort and people literally spend thousands of dollars to spend a week where I get to live. The below zero stuff is annoying, but I can deal with it. What bothers me most is how rough it is on the chickens. Gives me great guilt.

Do you ever miss being up north?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I really can understand it being home and where your heart is. 

No, I don't miss the cold winters at all. I've been gone over 30 years now. So I no longer have the ability to adjust to that type of cold any more.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I was told it was time for some updated pics. Here are a couple.
> View attachment 43706
> 
> View attachment 43707
> ...


I can’t believe how big she is!! What breed is she?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Goldendoodle. And packed with energy and smarts. But she makes me laugh every single day.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Goldendoodle. And packed with energy and smarts. But she makes me laugh every single day.


Cool!! I love dogs with high energy!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are times, Cali when that energy is explosive and hard to get a handle on. But, I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## CaliFarmsAR (May 27, 2021)

robin416 said:


> There are times, Cali when that energy is explosive and hard to get a handle on. But, I wouldn't trade her for anything.


Yes, there are times high energy dogs can be a handful.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, if you look at the very first picture you posted on here of her and then look at these 2 it's amazing how much she's grown! She's beautiful!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes I look at her and can't believe where she started.

Here she is tonight on our bed. That blanket is sacrificial. It covers out bedding and protects it since I know she's going to follow me in there every time I go in there. At night I take it off.










This is her sleeping sitting up leaning against the back of the couch.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Those eyes!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you could actually see them you'd wonder what is behind them. She's impossible to read by looking at her eyes. And she's selective at what she tells you with body language. 

At ten months she understand way more than I understand her. She'll go find Jake, the black cat, when he's outside when I ask her where he is. She knows by the clothes I'm putting on that we're going somewhere.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

She is beautiful and smart!


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If you could actually see them you'd wonder what is behind them. She's impossible to read by looking at her eyes. And she's selective at what she tells you with body language.
> 
> At ten months she understand way more than I understand her. She'll go find Jake, the black cat, when he's outside when I ask her where he is. She knows by the clothes I'm putting on that we're going somewhere.


Wow, that's one smart dog!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And it dawned on me today, she's going to be one year old tomorrow. 

She's also got a whole bunch of other stuff down too. She knows what it means when I say I have to put the birds up. When I tell her I'm taking a shower. Finds stuff I ask her for.

I feel rather dumb at this point because I still have trouble reading her. Although she doesn't go without so maybe she doesn't need to tell me anything at all.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> And it dawned on me today, she's going to be one year old tomorrow.
> 
> She's also got a whole bunch of other stuff down too. She knows what it means when I say I have to put the birds up. When I tell her I'm taking a shower. Finds stuff I ask her for.
> 
> I feel rather dumb at this point because I still have trouble reading her. Although she doesn't go without so maybe she doesn't need to tell me anything at all.


You just got lucky with a super great dog!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From what I hear from other Doodle owners, it's who they are. I did read to be careful because they can outsmart us on stuff. Maisey won't have to work hard on that with me.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> From what I hear from other Doodle owners, it's who they are. I did read to be careful because they can outsmart us on stuff. Maisey won't have to work hard on that with me.


But, it's just you and her, so the line of communication is more straightforward.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> But, it's just you and her, so the line of communication is more straightforward.


True. She usually comes out on top of any discussion.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, life goes on and Maisey comes more and more into who she's going to be. She's had challenges and we're waiting on the results for Addison's. She has food allergies so she's on very expensive food. Thank goodness, she's not a food hound.

She's also very jealous(?). That might be a little bit much but she has her opinions about who can sit or sleep next to me and that's caused some issues. More for me and my sleep than the others that are trying to move into her space. 

She likes her black cat, Jake. She doesn't like Jake to sleep near me though. Until last week, when Jake would lay up against my back she would make sure she laid in front of me so close he had no chance of muscling in. Now she knows what he's going to do so she's on alert. Last night her whole side landed on my back when he started to move up from my feet. She stayed glued to me the rest of the night.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, Maisey update. She has Addison's Disease. Right now she's at the atypical stage and the use of prednisone is all she needs. At some point she will progress and will need additional drugs to keep her alive. Really sucks.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> So, Maisey update. She has Addison's Disease. Right now she's at the atypical stage and the use of prednisone is all she needs. At some point she will progress and will need additional drugs to keep her alive. Really sucks.


I am so sorry Robin.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, PJ. I had a thought this morning about how dogs were supposed to be so good for the elderly. Yeah? Pay for the vet bills out of SS. And worry about them when they're feeling bad. 

Maisey isn't having a good morning this morning. She's had some stuff to calm her stomach and hopefully will eat in a while to get her pred.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

That does really suck. I'm sorry. Dogs with Addison's typically live a long, happy life with treatment. She'll start feeling better once her medication is onboard.

Make sure you report the disease to her breeder...Addison's Disease likely has a hereditary component, and any good breeder would want to know so they can try to avoid it happening again in any future litters. Poodles are one of the dogs that are known for Addison's and it's thought to be highly heritable in that breed.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Lilith. I'm glad my vet is very aware since Maisey's symptoms were minimal at best but were enough to get my attention. 

Two weeks. That's who long we have to see her on just the pred to see if that's enough or need to add the additional. 

And she seems to have something against Sundays. She felt punky last Sunday too.


----------

